# Python help needed



## Top_Gun (May 31, 2011)

I'm a student of computer engineering, and during the summer holidays I'm thinking of learning Python. I already know C and C++, and Python just seems nice and refreshing. I already have Java next year, so not doing that now.

So my query is what would be the best book to get for Python? I know the online resources over at the official website are amazing, but I really like having a book with me, something I can just read while on the couch even.

Any suggestions would be highly appreciated!!


----------



## Arcturus (May 31, 2011)

If you have some programing experience then try Programming Python by Mark Lutz  
if you are new to programming try Python Programming for the Absolute Beginner, 3rd Edition by Michael Dawson 

My personal favorite is Dive Into Python by Mark Pilgrim. 
This book is available at the book's website Dive Into Python free of charge you can read it online or buy hard copy if you want that.


----------



## tuxybuzz (Jun 23, 2011)

I think its a bit late. But incase you want to read "Dive into Python" paperback its also available on flipkart for Rs 200-250. They delivered within 24 hours as well.


----------

